# Cabins on inland lakes



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

My wife and I would like to rent a cabin a few times this year. Our main fun will be bass fishing. I have a 21ft bass boat so the lake would have to have a ramp that will accommodate it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Looking Midland north including UP.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

What’s your target species and budget would help narrow down your inquiry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> What’s your target species and budget would help narrow down your inquiry.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Debs jigger said:


> Our main fun will be bass fishing
> LOL. You must have missed that part. Really not sure what they go for. I'm prepared to spend some money on these.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

One of my best friends has a place on Missaukee complete with dock and hoist I believe... I lived there a while, it's nice well maintained.... Pm me if your interested and I can er you a link... Im not sure how full they are or anything


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Brevort Lake in Mackinac County or Caribou Lake in Chippewa. If the bass are not cooperating, there are other species. FM


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

DEDGOOSE said:


> One of my best friends has a place on Missaukee complete with dock and hoist I believe... I lived there a while, it's nice well maintained.... Pm me if your interested and I can er you a link... Im not sure how full they are or anything


Looks very nice. I would like that link if you would please. Thank you.


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

Forest Meister said:


> Brevort Lake in Mackinac County or Caribou Lake in Chippewa. If the bass are not cooperating, there are other species. FM


I will definitely check this one out also. Thank you very much.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

I got the bass boat idea, however you can fish other species in bass boats. With that said, smallies or largemouth preference? I asked about budget as I’m from the TC area and we have great smallmouth fishing in a whole pile of lakes around here but the rentals aren’t cheap. Lots of lakeside rentals on VRBO and AirBNB on a slew out lakes and opportunities to travel within 20 miles but be prepared to spend a bundle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> I got the bass boat idea, however you can fish other species in bass boats. With that said, smallies or largemouth preference? I asked about budget as I’m from the TC area and we have great smallmouth fishing in a whole pile of lakes around here but the rentals aren’t cheap. Lots of lakeside rentals on VRBO and AirBNB on a slew out lakes and opportunities to travel within 20 miles but be prepared to spend a bundle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m familiar with Torch, Elk and some of those. If there are some on a little smaller body of water I would be very interested. Both brown and green fish. Thank you for replying


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

The Phoebe at Nettiebay Lodge in Hawks, the perfect small "husband and wife" cabin in the woods on Lake Nettie. I've caught plenty of sizeable small- and largemouth there from shore and from a small rowboat there. There's a public DNR launch at the south end of the lake where you can launch and then dock your boat at the cabin.



https://www.nettiebay.com/the-pheobe-.html


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

-db- said:


> The Phoebe at Nettiebay Lodge in Hawks, the perfect small "husband and wife" cabin in the woods on Lake Nettie. I've caught plenty of sizeable small- and largemouth there from shore and from a small rowboat there. There's a public DNR launch at the south end of the lake where you can launch and then dock your boat at the cabin.


Awesome!!!! Thank you.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mullet/Burt lake gives you plenty of options.


----------



## Debs jigger (May 22, 2019)

stickman1978 said:


> Mullet/Burt lake gives you plentybof options.


Ok. Thank you Stick


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> One of my best friends has a place on Missaukee complete with dock and hoist I believe... I lived there a while, it's nice well maintained.... Pm me if your interested and I can er you a link... Im not sure how full they are or anything


How is the fishing there nowadays? Used to be great for bass and panfish but they killed the weeds in recent history. Haven't been there in about 10 years.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hubbard lake! Some real nice smallies.


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

No first hand info on a cabin, but Thunder Bay would be a great choice, for bass. 
Must be somebody from that area, that knows. I had my own 5th wheel, when I went there, and Hubbard Lk is not far.


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Fletchers Pond would be another option. Lots of rentals as well.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Debs jigger said:


> My wife and I would like to rent a cabin a few times this year. Our main fun will be bass fishing. I have a 21ft bass boat so the lake would have to have a ramp that will accommodate it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Looking Midland north including UP.


Is any place in Michigan too far ?


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Debs jigger said:


> My wife and I would like to rent a cabin a few times this year. Our main fun will be bass fishing. I have a 21ft bass boat so the lake would have to have a ramp that will accommodate it. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Looking Midland north including UP.


Grand lake. Presque isle. Beautiful area. Cheaper than west side of state.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Lake st helen is a largemouth only lake. Plenty of other species like pike and walleye too. It is shallow and weedy with a couple of deeper holes but not many. If you follow the results for some of the regional amateur bass organizations st helen produces the most giant large mouth most seasons. Very nice ramp for a $11 yearly fee. There are places on vrbo and air bnb. Relatively quiet all week long except first week of july.


----------

